# Help with travel to Italy



## Aruba (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi,

This is my first venture on to the BBS.  I have NO idea if I am putting this in the right place, but here goes:

We (adult couple) are considering a trip to Italy and/or Spain in September 2013.  We exchange through Interval and RCI.  We have two weeks on II and about 25000 points on RCI. We're wondering if there are any timeshares worth staying in Italy (especially Rome and Venice). We will be going for approximately two weeks and want to travel around.  Maybe we should do hotels in Italy and then a week at a timeshare on the Spanish coast?

Any recommendations / advice gratefully accepted.  This will be our first exchange in Europe (other than Malta - which we loved).


----------



## Jimster (Sep 10, 2012)

*italy*

I am sure others will give you specific advise about those two countries and I
ll add my two cents later, but as a starting point I would  use the search function in the Europe forum and you will find a wealth of information.  There is also a sticky about Spain at the top of the Europe forum.  
With some due diligence you will really enjoy either country.  Personally, I would use hotels in Italy and then book one of the splendid timeshares on the costa del sol.
I would also consider Florence as a destination in Italy.


----------



## Aruba (Sep 10, 2012)

*Thanks.*

Thanks so much for replying. I didn't know if my post would be seen by anyone. I will definitely check out your suggestion.


----------



## Aruba (Sep 10, 2012)

*sticky*

and what is a sticky?


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 10, 2012)

I concur with Jimster.

Most Euro-TS are not close in to the major tourist meccas.
Consider: If you lived in a major city, where would you vacation?
Some hillside in the middle of nowhere. So, city hotels are a better bet.

But once you've done the big three - Rome, Florience, Venice - ...
An R+R in a rural area might be nice.


----------



## scrapngen (Sep 10, 2012)

Jimster said:


> I am sure others will give you specific advise about those two countries and I
> ll add my two cents later, but as a starting point I would  use the search function in the Europe forum and you will find a wealth of information.  There is also a sticky about Spain at the top of the Europe forum.
> With some due diligence you will really enjoy either country.  Personally, I would use hotels in Italy and then book one of the splendid timeshares on the costa del sol.
> I would also consider Florence as a destination in Italy.



I just want to second the Florence suggestion!! Venice is fine - I've spent a lot of time wandering around the city as I was stationed North of there for a couple years, but Florence is also amazing - and IMHO has more to see and do and has lots of side trip possibilities into the lovely countryside if you can't find enough to keep you interested and occupied in the city... I get it that Venice might be a "must see" destination, but Florence is also well worth some time if that's where you find accommodations. Sorry I can't give any suggestions about places to stay.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm with Jimster. Hotels in Italy. The existent timeshares are away from the cities and are not of quality that users of US timeshares are accustomed. (like double beds and no A/C) Give Rome 3-4 days, Florence 3, and 2-3 in Venice. Save your timeshares for Spain and/or Portugal. There are many wonderful choices, though most are along the Mediterranean coast.

Welcome to TUG. Stick around and get the most from your TSs. Oops, I see you already joined. Thanks!

Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 10, 2012)

Azul said:


> and what is a sticky?



At the top of each forum- kind of a FAQ for the area of interest. Think sticky-note. Jim


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 10, 2012)

I agree with the others, hotels in Italy.  There are some timeshares in cities, but their locations are not good, and part of the joy of Rome is being able to wander the streets on the way home or out to eat without having to worry about transportation to an out-of-the-way accomodation.  We enjoyed renting an apartment from a private owner in Rome, and I don't know that it was all that much more, if any, than a timeshare by the time you figure maint. fees, exchange fees, and RCI/II membership cost. 

We love Rome and have spent several weeks there--without doing repeats on much.  It's easy to take a train to Florence, and I wouldn't miss it--but for a longish stay, I do love Rome.  We spent a week in Venice, and at first, I thought "Well, this was a mistake--too much time here," but as time went on, it grew on me.  I'd like to return to Venice sometime, but the next time, definitely not for a week--but I WILL return to Rome.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 11, 2012)

I would agree that timeshares are not the way to go for Rome, but there are some good timeshares in good locations in Venice.  They are difficult trades, however.

For Rome, I use hotels, and www.booking.com is the place I go to find the best deals.

Tuscany also has some decent timeshares in good locations, but they, too, are difficult trades, and while Tuscany is a great area to visit, for a first trip to Italy, I would concentrate on major cities like Rome, Venice, and Florence.

Another interesting place to find a room is in a working monastery at www.monasterystays.com


----------



## Aruba (Sep 11, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the advice. It is much appreciated. And thanks for being so helpful on my first visit on the BBS.


----------



## radmoo (Sep 11, 2012)

I agree - hotels in Italy, to be sure.  You can search Trip Advisor for small hotels, inns and B&Bs which is what we prefer.  I try to find the highest rated property at the most competitive price.  In Venice we stayed at Ca'Angeli and if you can get a reservation, I would HIGHLY recommend it!! Fab location, best breakfast in Italy, comfortable (albeit small) rooms - hey, it's Europe!!!


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 11, 2012)

*MonasteryStays.com*

I'm in the early planning stages of a visit to Italy and stumbled upon subject site. All I can say is "OMG" -- is anyone familiar with this site and its locations?
I want to stay in all of them! Just told my husband he may never get me home.


----------



## zzcn69 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Thanks, Carolinian*

I will be in Rome in November between trips. Saw the information on Monasterystays.com and will now be staying in a convent across the street from the Vatican Museum. I am looking forward to it. It is another great bonus to belonging to TUG.


----------

